# We wanted ONE and ended up with TWO!



## ianjay1956 (Aug 24, 2009)

Our latest arrivals, Tigger (the Ginger) and Alfie. We collected Alfie, a delightfully natured kitten, well used to humans. 24 hours later we couldn't resist the temptation for his sibling Tigger, so now we have two although Tigger has overnighted at the vet as he was not too well - he's coming home today fully recovered. After 30 cat free years, they're back !!!


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awww thats brilliant that they're not being seperated  I bet you'll have loads of fun with 2!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww looking forward to seeing pics as teh grow and explore


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww they look gorgeous looking forward to more pics as they grow


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I would've taken them both too, absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute....lovely pic.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

thats so cute


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your new babies, they look adorable.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Love ginger ones  Great you took two. I'm going to get the second one this Saturday. My parter gonna kill me.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how cute, you will have lots of fun watching them two play, gorgeous,


----------



## ianjay1956 (Aug 24, 2009)

Now Tigger (ginger) is back to full health, the two play all day long, chasing round and round the kitchen, in and out of boxes. Tigger gets jealous if you hold Alfie and vice versa so you have to be careful, and he is a very boisterous young man. Endless fun though and two purring at once is music.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Aaww they are just too cute.


----------



## KTKT (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't I know it! Cat ownership is a slippery slope. You start with one . . . .


----------

